

Expert Advice for Men: Don’t Mention Bitcoin on the First Date - davidgerard
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/expert-advice-men-dont-mention-bitcoin-first-date/

======
davidgerard
_♫If you liked it then you should have put a block chain on it♪_

